# Necro-post vs New Thread



## JustMac (Nov 22, 2013)

This is something that has bugged me for a while; which one of those options is the correct one when you want to ask/post something relating to a topic that has been mentioned previously, albeit back in the dinosaur-era (ie more than 3 weeks ago)? Thank you to whoever responds, love this forum!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 22, 2013)

This has perplexed me as well. It seems that if you necro-bump something (or even just post in a thread that has a metric ton of replies such as the vs thread) you are usually completely ignored, fussed at or neg repped. 

But if you start a new thread (on an old topic), you get a bunch of replies about other threads, the search function or google. Now that's not to say that nobody is helpful. I've always had a bunch of helpful replies to my threads.

Personally I've just started googling everything and if I'm trying to find something from this forum I just include sevenstring.org in the search bar. It usually brings up far more options than the search function here. When I use it here most of the time it says something about an expired token (whatever that means). Google has brought up threads as far back as '06 for me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2013)

Depends on the quality of your question, the topic of the thread, and just how old it is, as well as if you're adding any real, new information. 

Typically, anything older than a couple months (not a couple weeks) is likely not worth resurrecting. 

Though, before you ask your question, search the forum. While I understand the thought process of "my question is super important and even though it might have been asked a lot, I feel that I'm truly in need of an answer only pertaining to me", chances are what you're asking is a quick Google search and a little reading away. 

If what your asking can fit into any of the current Mega-Threads (string gauge, VS., etc.) you should probably consider reading through those threads first. While it might take an extra few minutes and cause you to sift through a page or two, chances are you'll get the answers you need. 

Worse case scenario, no one has ever been banned for necro-bumping a thread. It'll just get merged or closed and you'll typically be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 22, 2013)

That is true. I got in "trouble" for posting a stupid cthulu comment on a iirc year old thread and completely deserved it. I have found some old threads before that I thought I would bump because a particular topic hadn't been covered but after a little digging and research I usually find what I'm after.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 22, 2013)

When i first started on this forum i asked a mod the same question.

I'll do it to my own threads when i have a follow up - example - two weeks later the gig came and went, and the amp rocked blah blah...i'll report back with that in the same thread rather than starting a new one.


----------



## JustMac (Nov 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While I understand the thought process of "my question is super important and even though it might have been asked a lot, I feel that I'm truly in need of an answer only pertaining to me", chances are what you're asking is a quick Google search and a little reading away.



I appreciate the fact you're a mod here, but I think that comment is a little sardonic and patronising. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong. I just wanted to clarify the posting "etiquette" of this forum I suppose; for example, I sometimes make threads in the theory section that would be considered getting off-topic if I tried to shoehorn it into a thread that was vaguely similar, and not because it only pertains to me! 

But also thanks for the quick responses, I appreciate it + left thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2013)

JustMac said:


> I appreciate the fact you're a mod here, but I think that comment is a little sardonic and patronising. Maybe I'm just reading it wrong. I just wanted to clarify the posting "etiquette" of this forum I suppose; for example, I sometimes make threads in the theory section that would be considered getting off-topic if I tried to shoehorn it into a thread that was vaguely similar, and not because it only pertains to me!
> 
> But also thanks for the quick responses, I appreciate it + left thanks



Sorry if it came off that way, but it's true. 

While I've never neg'd someone for doing so, or called them out on it there are plenty on this site that will (and I'm not banning everyone who is rude, it's the internet ). It all comes down to laziness and the wanting of an answer as quickly as humanly possible, and as I said, I don't berate them or ban them. 

Are 99.99% of string tension/gauge related questions easily answered by reading little more than the first couple pages of the String Tension Mega-Thread? Yes. Can anyone really say if one instrument is better for someone else? Not at all. Those are the two most common questions here. 

Now, I'm not going to close every string tension or VS. thread I see, and I'm certainly not going to give anyone "the business" over it. 

As for the etiquette on the forum, it doesn't hurt to just read around for a bit (especially the rules, click the link in my sig ) and just post, we don't bite. Yeah, some folks might not be so inviting, but if they get really out of hand (which they sometimes can when it comes to necro-bumps [not sure why some take those so personally]), that's what we [Mods] are for. 

If we see out of place threads we'll move them. If something does start going off-topic, we'll usually quell it, but only if it's really bad. 

So, post away.


----------



## JustMac (Nov 22, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Sorry if it came off that way, but it's true.
> 
> While I've never neg'd someone for doing so, or called them out on it there are plenty on this site that will (and I'm not banning everyone who is rude, it's the internet ). It all comes down to laziness and the wanting of an answer as quickly as humanly possible, and as I said, I don't berate them or ban them.
> 
> ...


Ah no harm done, I was just sayin'!  In the case of "string for x tuning" type threads then I totally understand where you're coming from, especially as the string tension thread is sticky'd, that's definitely just laziness. Maybe some sort of "word detector" type thing on the thread creation page would deter people who would otherwise post those sort of threads? Perhaps I should stick that in the suggestions forum !

Anyway thanks for clearing everything up man I'll keep it in mind


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 29, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Maybe some sort of "word detector" type thing on the thread creation page would deter people who would otherwise post those sort of threads?



You can add tags to threads


----------

